# XI'AN | Qujiang Creative Center | 238m x 2 | 42 fl x 2 | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-18 by airun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-02 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The name should be "Qujiang", not "Quijiang"... The "Qui" syllable doesn't exist in Pinyin!


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on 11th March 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-07 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-06 by Airun


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡 on 14th May 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-10 by njbw


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡 on 14th July 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on 13th August 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-17 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-21 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-14 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-19 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-27 by njbw


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-05 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, thank you for being an active forumer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-15 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

